# PLEASE READ: GETTING GRAPHS READY TO POST



## Sonnie

*Please Read: Getting Graphs Ready To Post*

*It will help tremendously if we all have a standard to compare graphs... please adhere to these guidelines prior to posting your REW graph... Thanks!*:T 


The preferred axis for ALL *subwoofer* graphs is:

*VERTICAL = 45dB-105dB
HORIZONTAL = 15Hz-200Hz.*


The preferred axis for *full range* graphs is:

*VERTICAL = 45dB-105dB
HORIZONTAL = 15Hz-25,000Hz.*


These values are defaulted into REW, but can easily change and must be set back to these axis for posting graphs.


*Setting the axis limits and image size for your graphs*:


Adjust/set your graph axis limit... click on the Graph Axis icon button in the top right corner of REW as shown below.
A form-fill will pop up to enter the preferred values. 
Each time you click this button the value from your last entry will be available and a simple Apply Changes loads them.










* Ensure your graphs are set to logarithmic instead of linear.*

Click the Feq Axis icon button in the top right corber of REW as shown below to switch between LOG and LIN graphs. Use LOG as shown in the examples below.









Correct logarithmic graph:










-------

Incorrect linear graph:










-------

*Smoothing:*

Smoothing should _not_ be applied to subwoofer graphs. For full range graphs, 1/3 or 1/6-octave smoothing is beneficial.





*Setting your graphs image size*:

For graph image size... 800 pixels wide is the normal limit for the forum. 
To create the graph image you will click on the floppy icon in the lower left corner of your graph as shown below.
Ensure the width is 800 and then save your graph image to a folder somewhere on your computer and upload it to your post.











To learn how to upload your graph to a thread post... see the Posting a Graph thread.

In the next posts to follow, the method of posting graphs created with the Excel Manual method of measuring frequency response is discussed, as it is a bit different than creating graphs with Room EQ Wizard. If you are using REW, it's not required reading.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: *** >>> *** PLEASE READ PRIOR TO POSTING REW GRAPHS IN THE FORUM *** <<< ****

*How to post graphs in a thread:*

Many members have asked... how do you get the graphs uploaded to a post?

Once you get your graph ready, the next step is to save it to a folder on your hard drive. You may have a folder named My Pictures or Images that you can save your graph image to. 

For REW graphs, follow the instructions above and click on the yellow highlighted box in the lower left corner of your graph, set the width to 800 pixels and save it to whichever folder on your hard drive you choose. 

For the Microsoft Excel Workbook graphs you will need to have your Excel program running and your graph displayed. Notice the red *X* in the image below... right click in that area on your graph and a selection box will pop up...










Select "Copy". This copies the image to your clipboard (which is an invisible windows board that you cannot see). 


Go to next post for next step...


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: >>> *** PLEASE READ PRIOR TO POSTING GRAPHS *** <<<*

Now you have to open up your graphics program, Paint Shop Pro, Photoshop, or you can even use Microsoft Paint, which comes loaded with Windows. I'll use Paint for the example here since everyone should have it. Once you open MS Paint, select the drop down "Edit" menu and then select "Paste"...










This will paste that graph image that you copied to your clipboard into MS Paint. 


Go to next post...


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: >>> *** PLEASE READ PRIOR TO POSTING GRAPHS *** <<<*

Now you need to save this graph to a folder on your hard drive on your computer. Select the drop down "File" menu and select "Save As"...










This will cause the "Save As" dialog box to pop up...










Notice I've green highlighted the small drop down arrow button next to the "Save as type:" box. Select that drop down box and then select the "GIF (*.GIF) type image. Then go back up to the yellow highlighted box next to "File name:" and type in whatever you want to name your graph image. In this instance I saved the above graph as "testsavegraph.GIF" to a folder on my hard drive.

You now have your graph saved somewhere in a folder on your hard drive. It may be an REW graph or an Excel graph.


Go to next post...


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: >>> *** PLEASE READ PRIOR TO POSTING GRAPHS *** <<<*

You have couple of choices in getting your graph image into a post. If you have a server or someone who can host your image then you can upload it to their site and use that URL within the IMG tags and it will show up in the post. For example... I obviously have the ability to use www.hometheatershack.com as my host for my images. Or I might use something like Photo Bucket, a free image hosting service to upload my saved graph image to. In this example I'll use hometheatershack.com. So I upload my saved graph image to my server. I go to the thread I want to post my image in and start my post. In the message posting area there are tool buttons above the message area. Click on the image tool button (the one circled in red) and the image dialog box will pop up...










Type in the URL address of where your image is uploaded to and then click "OK". This will place your image in the post and will look like this:










Where ever this image code is located in your post is where the image will display.


Go to next post...


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: >>> *** PLEASE READ PRIOR TO POSTING GRAPHS *** <<<*

The other option is to simply upload your image as an attachment. If you are starting a new thread just click on the "New Thread" button and you will be on the right message posting screen. If you are posting a reply to a current thread that has already been started you will need to be on the "Advanced" posting screen...










Once there you will see down below the message posting area a "Manage Attachments" button. Clicking on this button brings up the Attachment Manager dialog box. Follow the steps below... 1- click on "Manage Attachments", 2- click on the "Browse" button, 3- navigate to the file your graph image file you saved on a folder somewhere on your hard drive, and 4- "Open" the file...











Go to next post...


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: >>> *** PLEASE READ PRIOR TO POSTING GRAPHS *** <<<*

Opening the file places it in the blank space next to the "Browse" button. Next click the "Upload" button and your image will upload to our server and you will then notice it where the red circled areas are...










Next place your cursor in the message posting area where you want your image to be displayed. Go back to the top of the message posting area where all the tool buttons are and click on the "Gem clip" and select your graph image file. It wil place the attachment tag in your post where ever your cursor was located. 










Now click on "Submit New Thread" button or "Submit Reply" button and your image should be included in your post. If it's not where you want it then edit your post and move the attachment tags.


Now... let's see those graphs!


----------



## Sonnie

brucek has written a very thorough post on posting graphs in threads... please read it was well...

PLEASE READ: POSTING GRAPHS


----------

